# long grasses



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

are there any long grasses for the aquarium that will grow right to the top


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

jungle vallisneria
will grow up and loop over the top of the tank


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can use Vallisneria Gigantea whicj can grow up to 2 meters long or Vallisneria Spiralis with the same lenght.
I don't suggest you Vallisneria Asiatica (corkscrew) cause it is very demanding in lighting and water chemistry.


----------

